# Fibromyalga



## Guest (Dec 2, 1999)

Hello! A person in the street talks myself about Fibromyalga, already visit several doctors and they tell me that I am well that I don't have anything, but I suffer of a pain in the chest and similar pains to the rheumatisms and fatigue.I want to know which are the symptoms of Fibromyalga and what I should do.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

You probably need to see a Rhuematologist to get a clear diagnosis. I am sure none of us are qualified to diagnose your illness. I have not suffered from chest pains but I do have fatigue. I also have tender spots along my trigger points. Here are a few good sites that will help you understand what fibro is. http://members.xoom.com/fibrowhat/ http://www.allhealth.com/conditions/bone/k..._112238,00.html [This message has been edited by britta (edited 12-02-1999).]


----------

